

Ben Taskar, 1977-2013 - michaelhoffman
http://news.cs.washington.edu/2013/11/18/ben-taskar-1977-2013/

======
bglazer
It's a shame to lose someone at such a young age. It seems he certainly
contributed more than his share to the world.

